# Looking to volunteer or shadowing a coder



## BobbieLouis1 (Dec 17, 2012)

I am looking to to volunteer or shadow a medical coder. I live in San Angelo, Texas and been looking at getting more experience. If you know a place I can go to or someone that work as a coder from home please let me know.

Thank you 

Bobbie


----------



## pmcsain (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello,

Just like Bobbie, I too am interested in an internship opportunity.  I am a CPC-A and the chance to gain knowledge and experience would be so appreciated.  I am located in the Philadelphia area.  I have contacted mostly hospital but any medical facility would be a place I would love to intern.  Thank you and I am going to attach my resume for additional information.

Paige McSain


----------



## Grintwig (Dec 19, 2012)

Have either of you called around to local physician's offices and asked if they would allow you to come in and job shadow?


----------



## pmcsain (Dec 20, 2012)

I have mostly been contacting larger facilites thinking that they would be more willing to have someone shadow them.  However, I have gotten to the point where calling a smaller, local office won't hurt.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Praimmika (Jul 19, 2019)

I am looking to to volunteer or shadow a medical coder. I live in Orlando, Florida and been looking at getting more experience. If you know a place I can go to or someone that work as a coder from home please let me know. Thank you so much Praimmika


----------

